# pullin rebar stakes



## MO_coon-catcher (Oct 22, 2007)

for the people that still use rebar stakes how do you get them out of the ground, and how do you get them out of clay cuz I have two traps stuck in the ground with 28 inch stakes stuck in clay and I cant get them to budge by trying to pry them out of the ground using a 3 foot pole


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Use a good sized vice grips and twist them out.


----------



## MO_coon-catcher (Oct 22, 2007)

didn't think about doing that, I think ill go try that now. thx


----------

